

Show HN: Netograph, privacy snapshots of the social web - cortesi
http://netograph.com
The first-iteration launch of a new privacy-related project of mine. Comments and suggestions appreciated!
======
squidsoup
Great work Cortesi - some very revealing visualisations.

